# Ιστορική ορθογραφία, μεταγραφή, εξέλιξη ορθογραφίας



## Cynastros

Σημείωμα επιμελήτριας: Η παρακάτω συζήτηση διαχωρίστηκε από τη θεματική ενότητα (thread) "[train] ΤΡΑΙΝΟ ή ΤΡΕΝΟ?"

Δεν ανησυχώ χωρίς λόγο αγαπητέ Δημήτρη , ούτε πρόκειται για τις ξένες λέξεις μόνο,  αλλά κυρίως ότι τις ελληνικές τις αφοπλίζουμε χωρίς λόγο. 
  Παρατηρώ αρκετά συχνά τις πινακίδες με τις ονομασίες των  οδών,  ενώ στα ελληνικά γράφεται σωστά  π.χ .  ΟΔΟΣ   ΑΙΟΛΟΥ στην ξενόγλωσση απόδοση,  καταργείται το  άλφα ιώτα και γίνεται eolu αντί για aeol[o]u,  χωρίς να υπάρχει ανάγκη για κάτι τέτοιο , [  χωρίς ίσως  να μας το έχει ζητήσει κανένας ]?  
  Η λατινοποίηση της  ελληνικής δεν είναι στη φαντασία μου, είναι στις  πινακίδες των αυτοκινήτων φέρουν μόνο γράμματα που είναι κοινά με τις άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες , πουθενά δεν θα δεις τα.. Γ, Δ, Θ, Λ, Ξ, Π,Σ,Φ,Ψ, Ω.   σύνολο δέκα ..σαν να ντρεπόμαστε για αυτά και τα κρύβουμε, σχεδόν το ήμισυ των φθόγγων… αν αυτό δεν είναι αφόπλιση τότε ποιο είναι?    

Αν θέλει κάποιος  να είναι κοσμοπολίτης θα πρέπει να έχει  τη δική του ταυτότητα , να συνεισφέρει , διαφορετικά θα είναι υπήκοος  μιας κάποιας  παγκοσμιοποίησης – ομογενοποίησης. 
  Όμως δεν  είναι  αυτονόητο ότι όλοι όσοι έχουν γεννηθεί με μητρική την ελληνική,  τη σέβονται τόσο ώστε να την προσεγγίζουν   με αγάπη και προσοχή.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Φοβάμαι ότι παρεκκλίνουμε από τον σκοπό του νήματος.
Οι πινακίδες των οδών πρέπει να ακολουθούν το τυποποιημένο σύστημα μεταγραφής του ISO, επίσης όχι επειδή αν γράψουμε "eolu" θα καταρρεύσει η γλώσσα αλλά γιατί ο καθένας μπορεί να ερμηνεύσει την συγκεκριμένη μεταγραφή διαφορετικά, ειδικά αν δεν γνωρίζει την γλώσσα.
Οι πινακίδες των αυτοκινήτων και πάλι για πρακτικούς λόγους δεν χρησιμοποιούν τους συγκεκριμένους χαρακτήρες. Ενωμένη Ευρώπη -> Ανοικτά σύνορα -> Μετακίνηση σε κράτη που έχουν όλα ως αλφάβητο τους το λατινικό.

Συγγνώμη αλλά μπορώ να δω την *γραφή* μόνο ως εργαλείο που με διευκολύνει να επικοινωνώ. Όχι σαν κειμήλιο. Αιρετική άποψη για ένα κατά κύριο λόγο γλωσσικό φόρουμ; Δεν το γνωρίζω.


----------



## elliest_5

Δημήτρης said:


> Συγγνώμη αλλά μπορώ να δω την *γραφή* μόνο ως εργαλείο που με διευκολύνει να επικοινωνώ. Όχι σαν κειμήλιο. Αιρετική άποψη για ένα κατά κύριο λόγο γλωσσικό φόρουμ; Δεν το γνωρίζω.



Μα αυτό που πολλοί αρνούνται να συνειδητοποιήσουν είναι πως το γραφικό σύστημα είναι ανεξάρτητο της γλώσσας. Άλλο πράγμα το γλωσσικό σύστημα, με όλα του τα επίπεδα (φωνητικο/φωνολογικό, μορφολογικό, συντακτικο, σημασιολογικό) και άλλο πράγμα το πώς επιλέγεται κάθε φορά να αναπαρασταθεί γραπτώς. 

Το να παραμένουμε πιστοί και προσκολλημένοι σε παλιότερα γραφικά συστήματα δεν επηρεάζει το εν χρήσει γλωσσικό σύστημα: ούτε αναχαιτίζει τις αλλαγές που πάντα, αναπόφευκτα και υγιώς συμβαίνουν σε μια ζωντανή γλώσσα, ούτε προστατεύει την γλώσσα από τον (ανύπαρκτο) κίνδυνο του "εκφυλισμού" και του "θανάτου".

Παρόλο που δε θα έφτανα τόσο μακριά ωστε να προτείνω την πλήρη κατάργηση της ιστορικής ορθογραφίας (πχ. ολα τα _ να γράφονται [ι]), γιατί όντως, η ιστορική ορθογραφία μας δίνει τη δυνατότητα ανίχνευσης και συνειδητοποίησης των ετυμολογικών συγγενειών κατά τη χρήση της γραπτής γλώσσας, στα σίγουρα είμαι κάθετα αντίθετη σε μια "εικονολατρική" προσέγγιση σε ένα δεδομένο γραφικό σύστημα.

 Στο κάτω κάτω, αν θέλετε να το πάρουμε και ανθρωπολογικά/κοινωνιολογικά αυτή η τάση ιεροποίησης ενός γραφικού συστήματος υπήρχε πάντα στις αυστηρά ιεραρχημένες κοινωνίες (βλ. Αίγυπτος των Φαραώ) όπου η γνώση και η πρόσβαση στον γραφικό κώδικα ήταν προνόμιο των λίγων και ήταν μια γνώση που χρησιμοποιούνταν ακριβώς κατά το διαχωρισμό της ελίτ από τα χαμηλότερα στρώματα. Δε νομίζω πως στη σημερινή εποχή θα πρέπει να εξακολουθήσουμε να αντιμετωπίζουμε τη γραφή με τον ίδιο τρόπο! Ειδικά σε μια κοινωνία που όσο πάει γίνεται και πιο σύνθετη/πολυπολιτισμική κλπ.

Και έστω οτι αποφασίζουμε να ανακηρύξουμε την ιστορική γραφή "οσία και ιερή": Ποιός μπορεί να μας πει ποιός είναι αυτός ο "αμιγώς Ελληνικός" γραφικός κώδικας? Μήπως είναι η Γραμμική Β', που είναι η πρώτη γραφή της Ελληνικής γλώσσας? Μήπως είναι το Προευκλείδιο Αλφάβητο? Μήπως είναι η κεφαλαιογράμματη γραφή των αρχαίων ημών προγόνων του χρυσού αιώνος? Γιατί, τα μικρά γράμματα και οι τόνοι εισήλθαν πολύ αργότερα στο γραφικό σύστημα, γιατί να μην εναντιωθούμε και σ' αυτά?

Οπότε Δημήτρη "αιρετική" δε θα την έλεγα την άποψη σου...ορθολογική και δικαιολογημένη μάλλον, ακόμα και για ένα φόρουμ τέτοιας φύσης _


----------



## Cynastros

Νομίζω ότι θα κατανοήσουμε καλύτερα την αιτία , αν αναρωτηθούμε .. γιατί οι αρχαίοι ‘’πρωτομάστορες’’ της ελληνικής γλώσσας χρησιμοποίησαν  τη  δίφθογγο [αι] σε λέξεις όπως.. αίθουσα, αιθέρας, αίλουρος, αίγα, αιγαίον, αιγιαλός ,αιετός ,  αιγυπιός – ο γύπας  κλπ. Και που έχουν να κάνουν και με την έννοια του ύψους.  Αυτά που σήμερα μας φαίνονται ασήμαντα , κάποτε ίσως να σηματοδοτούσαν έννοιες, που αν τις διώξουμε και γραπτώς τότε καλύτερα να μιλάμε για .. νεκρή ή ξένη γλώσσα. Γι αυτό επιμένω ότι, ας μιλάμε όπως μας αρέσει αλλά , μην πειράζουμε τα γραπτά.  Ναι , είναι μνημεία, που μπορεί κάποτε να απασχολήσουν τον άνθρωπο εκ νέου. Δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου το θέαμα της ανατίναξης ενός αρχαίου , μεγάλου αγάλματος του Βούδα από τους μουσουλμάνους αντάρτες πριν δέκα περίπου χρόνια στο Αφγανιστάν, ας μην κάνουμε ακόμα χειρότερα σαν ‘’πολιτισμένοι ‘’   που είμαστε .


----------



## Δημήτρης

Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι εγώ ο παράξενος, elliest_5. 

Cynastros, όπως θα μπορούσαν να σου απαντήσουν και οι πιο αρμόδιοι, οι αρχαίοι Έλληνες έγραφαν το "αι" γιατί το πρόφεραν ως "a i" (αϊ). Γι' αυτούς, η γραφή τους ήταν *απόλυτα* *φωνητική*.
Γιατί "αϊ"; Μάλλον επειδή έχουν συγγενικές ή ίδιες ινδοευρωπαϊκές ρίζες. Αυτό θέλει εξειδικευμένη βιβλιογραφία βέβαια, και δεν έχω πρόσβαση.

Σε αυτό το σημείο να υπενθυμίσω ότι το θέμα μας είναι η ορθογραφία ξένων λέξεων, όχι των ελληνικών που προφανώς και έχουν ένα-άντε-δύο ορθούς τρόπους γραφής.


----------



## elliest_5

Cynastros said:


> Νομίζω ότι θα κατανοήσουμε καλύτερα την αιτία , αν αναρωτηθούμε .. γιατί οι αρχαίοι ‘’πρωτομάστορες’’ της ελληνικής γλώσσας χρησιμοποίησαν τη δίφθογγο [αι] σε λέξεις όπως.. αίθουσα, αιθέρας, αίλουρος, αίγα, αιγαίον, αιγιαλός ,αιετός , αιγυπιός – ο γύπας κλπ. Και που έχουν να κάνουν και με την έννοια του ύψους.



Πολλά "φάουλ" μαζεμένα σε αυτόν το συλλογισμό...

1)  Το πρώτο πράγμα που μαθαίνει κανείς παρακολουθώντας ένα εισαγωγικό μάθημα γλωσσολογίας είναι η "αυθαιρετότητα του γλωσσικού σημείου" όπως την όρισε ο Saussure και η οποία μας λέει πως δεν υπάρχει αιτιολογική σχέση ανάμεσα στο αντικείμενο αναφοράς και τη λέξη που αναφέρεται σε αυτό. 

Το να ψάχνουμε να βρούμε "κρυπτογραφημένα μηνύματα" ή πληροφορίες για την "ουσία" ενός αντικειμένου μέσα από τη λέξη που το αντιπροσωπεύει είναι μια πρακτική που υπαγορεύεται από μυστικιστικές τάσεις, δεισιδαιμονίες (πίστη της ύπαρξης "θεόσταλτου" μηνύματος μέσα στις λέξεις), παντελώς άσχετες με την επιστημονική πραγματικότητα.

Είναι γεγονός πως κατά καιρούς έχουν γίνει μελέτες για την ψυχολογική αξία των ήχων (προσοχή: "των ήχων" όχι "των γραφημάτων"!) και όντως υπάρχουν γενικές τάσεις πχ. πιο "σκληροί" ήχοι, πιο "υγροί" ήχοι, που μπορεί να προτιμώνται ως συστατικά λέξεων με ανάλογη σημασία, αλλά ακόμα και έτσι, η επιρροή και η συσχέτιση ήχων και τελικής μορφής των λέξεων είναι η ελάχιστη δυνατή!

2) "Οι πρωτομάστορες της αρχαίας Ελληνικής"??? Ποιοί είναι αυτοι?? Οι Ινδοευρωπαίοι? Οι ομιλητές της αιολικής διαλέκτου? της δωρικής? της Αττικής? Οι Αλεξανδρινοί γραμματικοί? Μια παρέα αρχαίων που μαζεύτηκε σε ένα εργαστήριο και είπε : "ας ποιήσουμε εν σοφία μια τέλεια γλώσσα που θα τη χρησιμοποιούν χωρίς να τη φθείρουν οι μέλλουσες γενιές"?

3) Και ξανά: τι σχέση έχει η ετυμολογία ελληνικών λέξεων με την ορθογραφία δάνειων λέξεων; Ή μήπως και το "τραίνο" είναι κατά βάθος ελληνικό και λέγεται "τραίνο" επειδή "τρέχει" και γράφεται με "αι" επειδή τρέχει γρήγορα όπως ο Αίολος? (βλέπετε πως η παρετυμολόγηση και η επινόηση ανύπαρκτων σχέσεων είναι πανεύκολη και διασκεδαστική, δεν έχει όμως καμία σχέση με την πραγματικότητα!)

Έχουμε πια ξεφύγει τελείως από το θέμα, αλλά επειδή είναι σημαντικό να "διαλύουμε" κάποιους μύθους και δεισιδαιμονίες σχετικά με τη γλώσσα, θα πρότεινα αντί να σβηστούν, να μεταφερθούν τα σχετικά ποστ σε ένα θρεντ με θέμα "Ιστορική ορθογραφία της Ελληνικής"- ή κατι παρόμοιο


----------



## Cynastros

1] πολλά φάουλ, ναι σίγουρα , αν δεν το λέει ο  Saussure …  μόνο που δεν ξέρω για ποια γλώσσα μιλάει , ούτε ότι αφού απεφάνθη αυτός καταργείται κάθε άλλη γνώμη. Το ότι οι λέξεις είναι κωδικοποιημένες έννοιες κάποιοι το πιστεύουν άλλοι πάλι όχι , αλλά τι είδους επιστήμη είναι αυτή που απαγορεύει με .. ‘’ φάουλ‘’ κάθε άλλη άποψη …δεν θα το αναλύσω. 
2]οι πρωτομάστορες  όποιοι κι αν ήταν … άνθρωποι με σοφία ήταν σίγουρα και με εξειδικευμένες γνώσεις , προσάρτησαν τους ήχους επάνω στην αλφάβητο είκοσι επτά φθόγγων της ελληνικής γλώσσας [ιωνικής , δωρικής ,αιολικής ] και έπειτα σε κάποιο μαθηματικό τύπο που θα εξασφάλιζε την επαλήθευση. Υπάρχουν τα στοιχεία για αυτά όλα , όμως τώρα έχουν επικρατήσει οι γερμανικές [?] θεωρίες,  περί ινδοευρωπαίων που κρύβουν άλλες σκοπιμότητες , δεν ξέρω ποιες , έτσι κάθε τι διαφορετικό  το κάνουν να φαίνεται γραφικό και αστείο  [ο νικητής τα παίρνει όλα] , φυσικό δεν είναι ? 
3] το τραίνο όμως μας  ‘’παρέσειρε’’ αρκετά ώστε  να διαπιστώσουμε την ευκολία με την οποία δεχόμαστε την οποιαδήποτε παρέμβαση ,  ή αλλοίωση ως το ελάχιστο κακό. Ήταν απλώς  η αφορμή.


----------



## ireney

*Σημείωμα επιμελητή (φοβάμαι εκτενέστατο): Το ζήτημα αυτό προκαλεί έντονα συναισθήματα και είναι συχνά η αφορμή για μια γενικότερη συζήτηση για την Ελληνική γλώσσα.* *Θα σας παρακαλούσα να έχετε πάντα υπ' όψιν σας τον κανόνα ΙΙ: 
"**The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone."
"Τα φόρουμ προάγουν την μάθηση και διατηρούν ατμόσφαιρα σοβαρότητας, ακαδημαϊκότητας και συνεργασίας, με τόνο φιλικό που δείχνει σεβασμό και φιλική διάθεση".
Θα σας παρακαλούσα επίσης να μην επεκταθείτε σε θέματα πέραν αυτών που περιγράφονται στον τίτλο.
Για όποια σας διαφωνία είτε με το ύφος κάποιου μηνύματος/δημοσίευσης είτε με κάποια πράξη της επιμελήτριας παρακαλώ είτε επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου (ή με κάποιον άλλο επιμελητή (moderator) μέσω Προσωπικού Μηνύματος (Private Message), είτε χρησιμοποιήστε την Αναφορά Μηνύματος (Report A Post, το κόκκινο σηματάκι "κινδύνου" στην πάνω δεξιά γωνία κάθε δημοσίευσης).
Σας ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση,
Ειρήνη 
*


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> Πολλά "φάουλ" μαζεμένα σε αυτόν το συλλογισμό...
> 
> 1)  Το πρώτο πράγμα που μαθαίνει κανείς παρακολουθώντας ένα εισαγωγικό μάθημα γλωσσολογίας είναι η "αυθαιρετότητα του γλωσσικού σημείου" όπως την όρισε ο Saussure και η οποία μας λέει πως δεν υπάρχει αιτιολογική σχέση ανάμεσα στο αντικείμενο αναφοράς και τη λέξη που αναφέρεται σε αυτό.



Αν και η θεωρία της "αυθαιρετότητας του γλωσσικού σημείου" του Saussure επικρατεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (ή και για αιώνες αν συμπεριλάβουμε τις προγενέστερες εκδοχές της), υπάρχουν και πολλοί που έχουν ενάντιες απόψεις και που διαφωνούν κάθετα με την θεωρία. Συμπεριλαμβάνονται μεταξύ αυτών και η M. Foster, ο Θ. Μωυσιάδης, ο Α. Μπαλτζής, ο D. Bolinger, ο R. Allott , ο W. von Humboldt και άλλοι. Ωστόσο, όση απήχηση και αν έχουν τα βασικά στοιχεία της θεωρίας της "αυθαιρετότητας του γλωσσικού σημείου" στην κοινή λογική, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε ούτε και να απορρίψουμε κατηγορηματικά αυτές τις διάφορες θεωρίες και την ποικιλία των αντιθετικών επιχειρημάτων.

PS: Γι 'αυτό και θα πρότεινα να αφαιρεθεί τουλάχιστον ένα από τα φάουλ που δώθηκαν στο Σύναστρο.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Η χρήση της Ελληνικής αλφαβήτου είναι μέρος της γλώσσας αυτής. Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ την Ελληνική γλώσσα χωρίς το αλφάβητο της. Επισης, βλέπω με θλίψη την απλοποίηση του συστήματος τονισμού. Δεν μπορεί να παγκοσμιοποιηθεί η ψυχή και τα συναισθήματα που μας επιφέρουν οι γλώσσες, οι ήχοι τους, η γραφική απεικόνιση τους.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Τι εννοείς με το «απλοποίηση του συστήματος τονισμού», XiaoRoel;


----------



## elliest_5

cougr said:


> Αν και η θεωρία της "αυθαιρετότητας του γλωσσικού σημείου" του Saussure επικρατεί εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (ή και για αιώνες αν συμπεριλάβουμε τις προγενέστερες εκδοχές της), υπάρχουν και πολλοί που έχουν ενάντιες απόψεις και που διαφωνούν κάθετα με την θεωρία. Συμπεριλαμβάνονται μεταξύ αυτών και η M. Foster, ο Θ. Μωυσιάδης, ο Α. Μπαλτζής, ο D. Bolinger, ο R. Allott , ο W. von Humboldt και άλλοι. Ωστόσο, όση απήχηση και αν έχουν τα βασικά στοιχεία της θεωρίας της "αυθαιρετότητας του γλωσσικού σημείου" στην κοινή λογική, δεν νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε ούτε και να απορρίψουμε κατηγορηματικά αυτές τις διάφορες θεωρίες και την ποικιλία των αντιθετικών επιχειρημάτων.
> 
> PS: Γι 'αυτό και θα πρότεινα να αφαιρεθεί τουλάχιστον ένα από τα φάουλ που δώθηκαν στο Σύναστρο.



Η "αυθαιρετότητα του γλωσσικού σημείου", όπως είχα πει και στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου, έχει και ένα βαθμό σχετικότητας. 

Το παράδειγμα που ανέφερα (με την "ψυχολογική υπόσταση των φθόγγων" είναι αρκετά χαρακτηριστικό και σχετίζεται με έρευνες που έχουν γίνει στο χώρο της φωναισθησίας (φαντάζομαι σχετικά με αυτό αναφέρεσαι στον Bolinger)... όμως εκτός του ότι τα αποτελέσματα τέτοιων ερευνών είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό αμφισβητήσιμα, δεν έχουν και καμία σχέση με το είδος αιτιακών σχέσεων που υπονόησε ο Συναστρος...ακόμα δηλαδή και αν μας πει κάποιος ότι π.χ. όλες οι λέξεις που αναφέρονται στο "νερό" στις διάφορες γλώσσες, έχουν μέσα τον ήχο [r], αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι σε κάθε γλώσσα/γλωσσική οικογένεια η λέξη/ρίζα για το "νερό" είναι διαφορετική, ακριβώς επειδή δεν υπάρχει καμία βαθύτερη σχέση ανάμεσα στο "αντικείμενο" ("σημαινόμενο") νερό και τη γλωσσική μορφή (το "σημαίνον") που του αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε γλώσσα.

Το δεύτερο στοιχείο περιορισμού της αυθαιρετότητας του γλωσσικού σημείου είναι το παράδειγμα των "ηχοποιητών"/"ηχομιμητικών" λέξεων : σε πολλές γλώσσες οι γάτες "νιαουρίζουν", " οι σκύλοι "γαβγίζουν" κλπ (ρήματα και λέξεις που συνδέονται με αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρονται γιατί "μιμούνται"/ αναπαράγουν τον ήχο του)...ακόμα κι εκεί όμως, πάλι δεν έχουμε τις ίδιες λέξεις σε όλες τις γλώσσες "γαβγίζω" (γαβ γαβ) αλλά "bark" (bow-wow) ακριβώς γιατί έστω και βασισμένη στον ίδιο ήχο, η κάθε γλώσσα τον κωδικοποιεί διαφορετικά.

Ένας τελευταίος περιορισμός σε σχέση με την αυθαιρετότητα είναι η σχέση μεταξύ συγκεκριμένων χαρακτηριστικών του αντικειμένου και του ονόματός του: πχ. πορτοκαλί << πορτοκάλι, orange<<orange, αλλά φυσικά, δεν έχει σε όλες τις γλώσσες το ίδιο όνομα το φρούτο και το χρώμα γιατί άλλες γλώσσες κωδικοποιούν το ίδιο χρώμα σε σχέση με άλλες ιδιότητές του - πάλι επιλέγοντας *αυθαίρετα* ποιά ιδιότητα θα κωδικοποιήσουν.

Οι τρεις περιορισμοί που ανέφερα είναι τα σημεία που δείχνουν ότι η αυθαιρετότητα δεν είναι πάντα απόλυτη. Αλλά από αυτό μέχρι του να αμφισβητούμε την αυθαιρετότητα και να ψάχνουμε "κρυμμένους κώδικες" στη γλώσσα είναι πολύς δρόμος, ο οποίος δρόμος διασχίζει τη γραμμή ανάμεσα στην επιστημονική ανάλυση και τη μυστικιστική "δεισιδαιμονία" 

Τώρα για τις απόψεις που αναφέρεις, θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να δω παραπομπές και τι ακριβώς έχει ειπωθεί... για τον Bolinger και τη φωναισθησία κάτι έχω διαβάσει, ο δε Humboldt ανήκει στην περίοδο της προεπιστημονικής γλωσσολογίας (ως αρκετά προγενέστερος του Saussure) οπότε οι απόψεις του είναι μάλλον διαισθητικές πιο πολύ (και σίγουρα δεν αντικρούουν τη μετέπειτα ανάλυση), για το Θόδωρο Μωυσιάδη (αν είναι ο ίδιος που ξέρω) θα δυσκολευόμουν εξαιρετικά να πιστέψω οτι έχει γράψει κάτι που να αμφισβητεί την αυθαιρετότητα του γλωσσικού σημείου, πέρα από τους περιορισμούς που ανέφερα. Για τους άλλους δεν ξέρω, οπότε περιμένω παραπομπές  (Φορστερ: Πήτερ εννοείς? γιατί ένα Μ. Φορστερ που ξέρω, είναι συγγραφέας, δε μου φαίνεται να χει πει τίποτα σχετικό - αλλά κι αυτός ο Πήτερ κάτι με τη φυλογένεση της γλώσσας δεν ασχολείται; )

Τέλος πάντων, για μένα το εν λόγω "φάουλ" παραμένει (άντε να μη βγάλω κόκκινη κάρτα, να βγάλω κίτρινη  )



Δημήτρης said:


> Τι εννοείς με το «απλοποίηση του συστήματος τονισμού», XiaoRoel;


Καλά, ας μην πιάσουμε ΚΑΙ αυτή την πονεμένη συζήτηση τώρα (στο πολυτονικό αναφέρεται φαντάζομαι) γιατί είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βγει άκρη...


----------



## Cynastros

Η συζήτηση νομίζω ότι αφορά την ελληνική γλώσσα , δεν πρέπει να επεκτείνεται απεριόριστα ώστε να αναλύσει όλες τις γλώσσες του κόσμου , ούτε όλες τις θεωρίες . Επανατοποθετώ λοιπόν το ερώτημα , πρακτικά και κατανοητά με διαφορετικό παράδειγμα. Αν  γνωρίζετε τον λόγο που μια σειρά από λέξεις γράφονται με κοινό θέμα , π.χ. με  ΚΥ,   όπως ...     ΚΥΝΑΣ, ΚΥΝΕΗ, ΚΥΑΜΟΣ, ΚΥΑΝΟΠΕΖΑ, ΚΥΑΝΟΧΑΙΤΗΣ, ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΤΗΣ, ΚΥΒΙΣΤΗΡ, ΚΥΘΗΡΑ, ΚΥΘΕΡΕΙΑ, ΚΥΔΟΣ, ΚΥΣΤΗ, ΚΥΚΛΑ, ΚΥΚΛΩΨ, ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ, ΚΥΜΑ ,ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟΝ , ΚΥΠΡΟ[Ι]Σ, ΚΥΦΟΣ   κ.ά.
Η θέση μου είναι ότι όλα τα ανωτέρω έχουν άμεση συγγένεια και δεν πρόκειται για ‘’αυθαιρεσίες’’  και όταν αναφέρθηκα σε πρωτομάστορες εννοούσα αυτό ακριβώς,  άλλοι είναι οι  αυθαιρετούντες  .  
Η τοποθέτηση δηλαδή  ότι είναι τυχαίο ή αυθαίρετο δεν αρκεί . 
  [Τέλος πάντων, για μένα το εν λόγω "φάουλ" παραμένει (άντε να μη βγάλω  κόκκινη κάρτα, να βγάλω κίτρινη elliest_5 )]
{αφήστε στους διαιτητές τις κόκκινες ή κίτρινες κάρτες,   η  ποδοσφαιροποίηση  της γλώσσας δεν τιμά κανέναν}.


----------



## elliest_5

cynastros said:


> π.χ. με  ΚΥ,   όπως ...     ΚΥΝΑΣ, ΚΥΝΕΗ, ΚΥΑΜΟΣ, ΚΥΑΝΟΠΕΖΑ, ΚΥΑΝΟΧΑΙΤΗΣ, ΚΥΒΕΡΝΗΤΗΣ, ΚΥΒΙΣΤΗΡ, ΚΥΘΗΡΑ, ΚΥΘΕΡΕΙΑ, ΚΥΔΟΣ, ΚΥΣΤΗ, ΚΥΚΛΑ, ΚΥΚΛΩΨ, ΚΥΛΛΗΝΗ, ΚΥΜΑ ,ΚΥΠΕΛΛΟΝ , ΚΥΠΡΟ[Ι]Σ, ΚΥΦΟΣ   κ.ά.
> Η θέση μου είναι ότι όλα τα ανωτέρω έχουν άμεση συγγένεια και δεν πρόκειται για ‘’αυθαιρεσίες’’


 Η οποία συγγένεια τι είδους είναι; οπωσδήποτε κάποιες από αυτές τις λέξεις έχουν ετυμολογική συγγένεια μεταξύ τους, ή εχουν κοινό το πρώτο συνθετικό και άλλες πάλι δεν έχουν καμία ετυμολογική συγγένεια...υπάρχεί κάποιος κοινός παρονομαστής εκτός από τα δύο πρωτα γραμματα;


----------



## Cynastros

Η _θεωρία_  της ομογλωσσίας που υποστηρίζουν φανατικά κάποιοι, δεν είναι καινούρια , όσο και αν θέλουν να την παρουσιάσουν σαν τέτοια . Υποστηρίζουν με επιστημοσύνη, κάποιο  μύθο   που υπάρχει στην ‘’παλαιά διαθήκη’’ των εβραίων ...σαν μύθος ,   ή  μήπως αυτού του τύπου οι μύθοι αντιμετωπίζονται ως ιστορική πραγματικότητα ?  
ο Ιωάννης Μοναχός Ζωναράς  γράφει… ούτω δε μεμηνότας ορών αυτούς ο θεός ετερογλώσσους ειργάσατο και ασυνέτους των παρ’ αλλήλων φωνών δια του των γλωσσών μερισμού. Ο δε τόπος , εν ώι τον πύργον ωικοδόμουν, νύν  Βαβυλών καλείται δια την σύγχυσιν την περι την διάλεκτον. Εβραίοι γαρ Βαβέλ καλούσι την σύγχυσιν . σκίδνανται δε λοιπόν υπο της αλλογλωσσίας , ως πάσαν ήπειρον και νήσον πληρωθήναι αυτών ….


----------



## cougr

elliest_5 said:


> Η "αυθαιρετότητα του γλωσσικού σημείου", όπως είχα πει και στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου, έχει και ένα βαθμό σχετικότητας.
> 
> Το παράδειγμα που ανέφερα (με την "ψυχολογική υπόσταση των φθόγγων" είναι αρκετά χαρακτηριστικό και σχετίζεται με έρευνες που έχουν γίνει στο χώρο της φωναισθησίας (φαντάζομαι σχετικά με αυτό αναφέρεσαι στον Bolinger)... όμως εκτός του ότι τα αποτελέσματα τέτοιων ερευνών είναι σε μεγάλο βαθμό αμφισβητήσιμα, δεν έχουν και καμία σχέση με το είδος αιτιακών σχέσεων που υπονόησε ο Συναστρος...ακόμα δηλαδή και αν μας πει κάποιος ότι π.χ. όλες οι λέξεις που αναφέρονται στο "νερό" στις διάφορες γλώσσες, έχουν μέσα τον ήχο [r], αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι σε κάθε γλώσσα/γλωσσική οικογένεια η λέξη/ρίζα για το "νερό" είναι διαφορετική, ακριβώς επειδή δεν υπάρχει καμία βαθύτερη σχέση ανάμεσα στο "αντικείμενο" ("σημαινόμενο") νερό και τη γλωσσική μορφή (το "σημαίνον") που του αντιστοιχεί σε κάθε γλώσσα.
> 
> Το δεύτερο στοιχείο περιορισμού της αυθαιρετότητας του γλωσσικού σημείου είναι το παράδειγμα των "ηχοποιητών"/"ηχομιμητικών" λέξεων : σε πολλές γλώσσες οι γάτες "νιαουρίζουν", " οι σκύλοι "γαβγίζουν" κλπ (ρήματα και λέξεις που συνδέονται με αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρονται γιατί "μιμούνται"/ αναπαράγουν τον ήχο του)...ακόμα κι εκεί όμως, πάλι δεν έχουμε τις ίδιες λέξεις σε όλες τις γλώσσες "γαβγίζω" (γαβ γαβ) αλλά "bark" (bow-wow) ακριβώς γιατί έστω και βασισμένη στον ίδιο ήχο, η κάθε γλώσσα τον κωδικοποιεί διαφορετικά.
> 
> Ένας τελευταίος περιορισμός σε σχέση με την αυθαιρετότητα είναι η σχέση μεταξύ συγκεκριμένων χαρακτηριστικών του αντικειμένου και του ονόματός του: πχ. πορτοκαλί << πορτοκάλι, orange<<orange, αλλά φυσικά, δεν έχει σε όλες τις γλώσσες το ίδιο όνομα το φρούτο και το χρώμα γιατί άλλες γλώσσες κωδικοποιούν το ίδιο χρώμα σε σχέση με άλλες ιδιότητές του - πάλι επιλέγοντας *αυθαίρετα* ποιά ιδιότητα θα κωδικοποιήσουν.
> 
> Οι τρεις περιορισμοί που ανέφερα είναι τα σημεία που δείχνουν ότι η αυθαιρετότητα δεν είναι πάντα απόλυτη. Αλλά από αυτό μέχρι του να αμφισβητούμε την αυθαιρετότητα και να ψάχνουμε "κρυμμένους κώδικες" στη γλώσσα είναι πολύς δρόμος, ο οποίος δρόμος διασχίζει τη γραμμή ανάμεσα στην επιστημονική ανάλυση και τη μυστικιστική "δεισιδαιμονία"
> 
> Τώρα για τις απόψεις που αναφέρεις, θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να δω παραπομπές και τι ακριβώς έχει ειπωθεί... για τον Bolinger και τη φωναισθησία κάτι έχω διαβάσει, ο δε Humboldt ανήκει στην περίοδο της προεπιστημονικής γλωσσολογίας (ως αρκετά προγενέστερος του Saussure) οπότε οι απόψεις του είναι μάλλον διαισθητικές πιο πολύ (και σίγουρα δεν αντικρούουν τη μετέπειτα ανάλυση), για το Θόδωρο Μωυσιάδη (αν είναι ο ίδιος που ξέρω) θα δυσκολευόμουν εξαιρετικά να πιστέψω οτι έχει γράψει κάτι που να αμφισβητεί την αυθαιρετότητα του γλωσσικού σημείου, πέρα από τους περιορισμούς που ανέφερα. Για τους άλλους δεν ξέρω, οπότε περιμένω παραπομπές  (Φορστερ: Πήτερ εννοείς? γιατί ένα Μ. Φορστερ που ξέρω, είναι συγγραφέας, δε μου φαίνεται να χει πει τίποτα σχετικό - αλλά κι αυτός ο Πήτερ κάτι με τη φυλογένεση της γλώσσας δεν ασχολείται; )



   Χαίρεται elliest-5, με την προηγούμενη ανάρτηση μου δεν ήθελα να τοποθετηθώ στο θέμα αλλά απλώς να επισημάνω ότι υπάρχουν διαφορετικές και αποκλίνουσες απόψεις σχετικά με την θεωρία του Saussure. Οι παραπομπές  που είχα προσφέρει ήταν εκείνες που είχα πρόχειρα στο μυαλό μου εκείνη τη στιγμή. Στην πραγματικότητα ήθελα να σε παραπέμψω σε ένα  άρθρο το οποίο ήταν εκτενές και περίπλοκο, που είχα διαβάσει πριν περίπου δύο ή τρία χρόνια και του οποίου δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι ούτε τους συγγραφείς του, ούτε τον ακριβή τίτλο. Έψαξα μέσω του "γκούγκλη" αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το βρώ. Πάντως είχε γραφτεί από διάφορους επιστήμονες διαφόρων κλάδων οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιώντας στοιχεία από τις πιο πρόσφατες έρευνες - πάλι από διάφορες επιστήμες, όπως την γνωστική επιστήμη, την νευροψυχολογία και άλλες - αμφισβητούσαν ριζικά την θεωρία του Saussure και την ιδέα ότι η γλώσσα είναι αυθέραιτη. Τα επιχειρήματά τους ήταν πρωτότυπα και υπερέβαιναν τα συνηθισμένα όπως αυτά της ονοματοποίησης και την ψυχολογική υπόσταση των φθόγγων. Πολλά από τα επιχειρήματα τους δεν είχαν ακόμα τοποθετηθεί από την επιστήμη της γλωσσολογίας. Λόγω όμως του ότι έχει περάσει πολύς καιρός που το διάβασα  και του ότι δεν διαθέτω την κατάλληλη εξεδίκευση σε αυτά τα θέματα δεν μπορώ να προσφέρω περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Πάντως το συμπέρασμα ήταν ότι η γλώσσα είναι λιγότερο αυθαίρετη από ότι έχει θεωρηθεί μέχρι στιγμής.


PS: Regarding M. Foster I was referring to Mary LeCron Foster and her theory of phememes as non-arbitrary signs.

Regarding Robin Allott , see here 

Regarding Baltsis and Moysiades I am sure I have read something they have separately written relating to the non arbitrary nature of language but presently I can't find the relevant links. 

The others you are pretty well aware of.


----------



## elliest_5

@ Cynastros: ομολογώ δεν κατάλαβα το τελευταίο επιχειρημα περί "ομογλωσσίας", "ετερογλωσσίας" και "Βαβέλ"...να υποθέσω οτι αναφέρεσαι στην Ινδοευρωπαϊκή θεωρία - οτι είναι λάθος να θεωρούμε πως κάποιες γλώσσες αναγονται σε κοινούς προγόνους ή εννοούσες κάτι άλλο;

@Cougr: Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την επεξήγηση και για την παραπομπή στον Allot. Διάβασα το άρθρο (στα γρήγορα λόγω έλλειψης χρόνου) και μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον. 

Αυτό που θα μπορούσα να επισημάνω είναι πως ίσως κάποιες φορές η έννοια της αυθαιρετότητας παρεξηγείται, ακριβώς γιατί η λέξη "αυθαιρετότητα"/arbitrariness  είναι αρκετά "ισχυρή" οπότε και προκαλεί αντιδράσεις ("μα πώς μας λέτε οτι όλα είναι τυχαία"). Αυτό που ενδιαφέρει όμως τη γλωσσολογία σαν επιστήμη είναι οτι *δεν υπαρχει προκαθορισμένος κανόνας ή δρόμος που να οδηγεί  από το αντικείμενο στη λέξη*. Σίγουρα κάποια αιτία υπάρχει πάντα που κάποιος που ονομάζει για πρώτη φορά ένα αντικείμενο με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο το ονομάζει έτσι και όχι αλλιώς (και η αιτία μπορεί να είναι οποιαδήποτε...γνωσιακή/συνειρμική-μνημοτεχνική/φωναισθητική κλπ - όντως θα χε ενδιαφέρον να βρίσκαμε το άρθρο στο οποίο αναφέρεσαι για να δούμε και εκτενέστερες αναλύσεις) αλλά -και εδώ είναι το σημαντικό - *κάθε φορά η αιτία αυτή είναι διαφορετική και εξαρτάται από τη συγκεκριμένη περίσταση* - εξ ου και η arbitrariness.

Τώρα για τη διάκριση που κάνει ο Allot, απλώς νομίζω οτι δεν υφίσταται σύγκρουση, όπως λέει, ανάμεσα στην "αυθαιρετότητα" από τη μία και τη "φυσικότητα" από την άλλη : το οτι οι λέξεις μιας γλώσσας δεν έχουν κάποια βαθύτερη και "μεταφυσική" σχέση με τα αντικείμενα στα οποία αναφέρονται δεν έρχεται σε καμία περίπτωση σε σύγκρουση με το γεγονός οτι ο άνθρωπος είναι προδιατεθειμένος βιολογικά για την αποκτηση γλώσσας και οτι διαθέτει έναν γενικό γνωσιακό μηχανισμό (βλέπε universal grammar) που του επιτρέπει να κατακτά και να επεξεργάζεται τη γλώσσα.

Στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο παρατίθεται και μια πολύ ωραία "συλλογή" από αποψεις που εξηγούν την έννοια της αυθαιρετότητας του γλωσσικού σημείου, στην οποία παραπέμπω και όποιον από τους αναγνώστες του φόρουμ ενδιαφέρεται για το ζήτημα...


----------



## Cynastros

[@ Cynastros: ομολογώ δεν κατάλαβα το τελευταίο επιχειρημα περί "ομογλωσσίας", "ετερογλωσσίας" και "Βαβέλ"...να υποθέσω οτι αναφέρεσαι στην Ινδοευρωπαϊκή θεωρία - οτι είναι λάθος να θεωρούμε πως κάποιες γλώσσες αναγονται σε κοινούς προγόνους ή εννοούσες κάτι άλλο;]

Ειδικώς αναφέρομαι  στον  παλαιό  μύθο  και τον συνδέω με έναν σύγχρονο μύθο , αυτόν  της ινδοευρωπαϊκής φυλής, που είναι η ίδια ακριβώς ιστορία, αλλά με νέο περιτύλιγμα . 
  [ο συνειρμός με πάει σε .. μια φυλή ..ένας θεός κ.ά.]. 
  Γενικώς  αναφέρομαι  στη σπουδή,  με την οποία  ‘’πρέπει’’ οπωσδήποτε  να ταιριάξουν τα πράγματα με συγκεκριμένους μύθους,  ή χρονολογίες σε κάποιες άλλες περιπτώσεις ώστε  .. ο Όμηρος να μην ξεπερνά σε παλαιότητα την <γένεση>  … και   ο τροχός με τη  γραφή να είναι Φοινικική ευρεσιτεχνία και οι ''κακοί'' έλληνες , να εκμεταλλεύονται τις ανακαλύψεις των άλλων λαών, [σε μαθηματικά , γεωμετρίες, ιατρικές κλπ]  , των  Μεσοποταμίων, Αιγυπτίων , Εβραίων , Φοινίκων κ.ά. 
  [απλά δεν βλέπω πουθενά τα τεκμήρια  γι όλους αυτούς τους ισχυρισμούς .. πλην  Ιωσήπων.  Και  μην βιαστείτε να καταφύγετε σε  προγονολατρείες και άλλα τέτοια... εύκολα.
Αποδείξεις για όλα αυτά , υπάρχουν ? ].


----------

